# Cal 28, Worth the Price?



## smacdade (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay.. I am thinking about purchaseing this CAL 28. He wants 19500 for it.

Facts: Year: 1987 CAL 28
Sails and Rigging
Mainsail
150% roller furling Genoa
Cruising spinnaker
Tapered anodized deck stepped mast
Double spreaders
Jiffy mainsail reefing system
SS wire standing rigging

Electronics and Nav
DataMarine LX50 Speed, Distance compass
Standard Horizon Intrepid VHF radio w/masthead antenna
Autopilot
CDX-MP40 CD changer with XM, Mp3

Mechanical
Westerbeke 13.5 HP fresh water cooled diesel (1100 hours)
Engine panel and controls in cockpit
Edson manual wheel steering w/32" wheel
Manual marine head w/holding tank
Deck fitting for waste discharge
Manual and electric bilge pumps

Electrical
110V & 12V DC ship's service
Master AC and DC electrical panel
2 marine batteries w/selector switch

So lets assume this boat is in Pristine Condition.. I still think 19500 is still way too high. The guy says he is firm on the price.. But if he doesnt want to move then I am going to pass on. I mean it is a nice boat and in great condition but I think he is too high...Plus it is a buyers market, not a sellers market. 
Link:1987 CAL Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Anyone else care to comment?

Thanks for your opinion!

Steve


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

If the boat is in the same condition as the photos, and the sails are in good shape, standing and running rigging are not original, have it surveyed. If it comes back with flying colors then it is worth what you think it is and offer him that much.

If it where me, and the all of the above was good;
I would set up a meeting with the owner and surprise him with an offer of 15K in cash to close immediately.

Three $5000 wraps of hundred impress a lot of people unless they work in banks or casinos.


----------



## smacdade (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks.. that is funny about the wraps.. Maybe I should do that.

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Survey*

Hey,

One quick comment, the order of buying a boat is:

Find boat you like
Examine boat you like
Make offer and HAVE IT ACCEPTED
Survey boat
Get survey results and either close on boat, walk away from boat, or make changes and then close
You don't survey the boat until you have agreed on the price.

Barry


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

THe Cal 28 is a nice racer/cruiser and I would consider that price a reasonable asking price for one in good condition...you can only find out how firm the price actually is by making an offer. 

Tanley bought one of these in 2009 and he seems to have been happy as a clam since, you might try PMing him to discuss Cal 28 values.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

If the pictures represent the boats current condition it looks very well kept


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Even if in pristine condition..*

I wouldn't spend more than $15K for it and $15K is pushing it. I think the boat is worth $13-14K.

While it may look nice in the photos, downside features: 
2 sails - main and a 150% genny only. Forget the spinnaker.
The motor has 1100 hours on. While not excessive, it is a little on the higher side for a sailboat of this age. My boat is sailed 40 to 50 times a year and I have <700 h on my motor that was installed in 1992.
Electronics are somewhat limited. I didn't see a wind speed/direction instrument or a GPS/Chartplotter.

If you did buy her, plan on spending another $2-3K to within a year to "fix" stuff and make it the way you want it.

Personally, I'd look at the boat, if you like offer in the $13K neighborhood. If owner is firm, walk.

DrB


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

The Cal 28 is a nice boat. There are two in my club. I own the larger brother of the 28 - the 33-2. Above average construction, very nice layout, and a good sailing boat. Asking price seems to consistent with others listed. I would guess mid-teens is about right for the selling price assuming the survey shows no major issues.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Given that $19,900 is the _asking_ price, it's not really out of line. If you are really interested, make an offer 15-20% lower and start haggling (if you start any lower, he'll probably just blow you off). If the boat hasn't been on the market long, don't expect to reach a deal for less than 10% below the asking price. And like everyone else has said, get a survey. On a 25-year-old boat there will almost certainly be something you can use to get the price down a little more. But, don't get too greedy... since the owner is going through a broker, you're not gonna get a fantastic deal. A good deal, maybe...but not a fantastic one.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

SlowButSteady said:


> ... you're not gonna get a fantastic deal. A good deal, maybe...but not a fantastic one.


A good deal in a boat is to actually get what you pay for.

There are many posts on this board about strategies of prices and percents, and they're all insensible stuff IMHO...in buying a boat you need to establish an informed value and and then be willing to pay up to that amount. The selling price and percents off have at best an unreliable relationship to value.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

sailingfool said:


> A good deal in a boat is to actually get what you pay for.
> 
> There are many posts on this board about strategies of prices and percents, and they're all insensible stuff IMHO...in buying a boat you need to establish an informed value and and then be willing to pay up to that amount. The selling price and percents off have at best an unreliable relationship to value.


"Value" is a slippery concept when it comes to older boats. The value of a 25-y-o boat is really too "soft" to quantify with any real accuracy. It really all comes down to how much one is willing to pay for something that within a few years will cost (in maintenance, upkeep, moorage, et cetera) as much or more than the original purchase price anyway. Remember, the purchase price is just the beginning.

I'll stand by my above post: if you are really interested, make an offer, and try to strike a deal 10% below the asking price. That is probably about what the seller expects to get, if the boat is new to the market. If the boat stays on the market for a while the broker will convince the seller to lower the asking price a bit...and so on. If you really think the asking price is way out of line, keep looking at other boats.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and go look at it. Take lots of pictures and go over them when you get home. The more you see, the better you'll get at evaluating boats and your preferences.

Over the past few years, I've seen the Cal 28-2 sell for $5K more and $5K less than what this guy is asking. This one's been on the market for several months. There was another Cal 28-2 in Florida that was listed around the same time as this one. It is no longer listed on YW so I assume it sold. I'd expect that buyer looked at both.

PM me if you want to discuss consistent issues I saw with the Cal 28-2 during our search. I can also fwd a list of asking/sold prices from soldboats.com (not to imply those numbers are necessarily accurate).


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

If I understand correctly, you haven't even looked at the boat yet? I guess it's always good to see what knowledgeable folks (which pushes me near the side) think about the $$, but my first thought was "Go look at it and see what you've got!" Condition and upkeep are everything with a boat that age, and there can be a huge swing depending on it. Also, nicely kept boats are not the norm.

It doesn't seem like an unreasonable asking price if it's in good shape. And I don't see anything wrong with those engine hours for a well maintained diesel. Better it was used over those 20-some years than just sitting there.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

"Plus it is a buyers market, not a sellers market."

I keep hearing that said, but see no evidence for it. As we all know, the ratio of rubbish to good for older boats is quite high. The really nice, well looked after boats that have realistic asking prices are selling fast around here, while the poorer and unrealistically priced ones are hanging around. Perfectly normal market, in other words.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Agree*



MarkSF said:


> "Plus it is a buyers market, not a sellers market."
> 
> I keep hearing that said, but see no evidence for it. As we all know, the ratio of rubbish to good for older boats is quite high. The really nice, well looked after boats that have realistic asking prices are selling fast around here, while the poorer and unrealistically priced ones are hanging around. Perfectly normal market, in other words.


In the yard that I stored my boat over the winter, I know of at least 3 boats that were sold. All looked to be in very good shape.

DrB


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

arf145 said:


> ... I don't see anything wrong with those engine hours for a well maintained diesel. Better it was used over those 20-some years than just sitting there.


Good point. Nothing kills an engine like disuse. I would be much more inclined to trust and engine that had been used regularly, warmed up completely each time it was used, and maintained properly, than I would an engine that was used as little as possible.


----------



## smacdade (Aug 27, 2009)

*Thank you*

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to say thank you for all of the input. Yes I agree 100% that I need to go see the boat and look at it. But I wanted to just get a generalized feel from all of you about it first.

I agree the price of the boat in terms of being overpriced/underpriced/priced correctly has subjectivity tied into it. Personally, I am in absolute no rush and I havent even seen it so I am not attached at all. I am trying to be very objective about it (and obviously will need to go and see it). I really like the idea of going to take tons of pictures of it as well and then reviewing them at home and letting it melt in for a few days before I start to lean one way or the other.

Again, Thanks for all of the information/Advice.

Sincerely,
Steve
Jax FL


----------

